
United Will Not Allow Lowest-Fare Passengers to Use Overhead Bins - walterbell
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/united-carry-on_us_582b3a6be4b02d21bbcab640
======
closeparen
It's brilliant, really. You will always be the best fare when sorted by price,
and most people won't realize until it's too late that there's no carry-on and
the checked luggage fee makes it more expensive than the next cheapest price.

Kayak et al. need to start automatically adding the price of a checked bag to
these no-carry-on fare classes.

